# Losing power after warming up



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Ignition sensor coil going bad?


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

Thats a possibility too [smiley=cry1.gif]


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

How warm does it get? The laser aimed remote temperature sensors make this easy, but if you drip some water on and it turns to steam instantly you are too hot. Sometimes the thermostat can stop opening completly or a water passage in the engine can be partially clogged. If it does it abruptly a coil is possibly breaking down.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------

